# ‘Punish Ramos!’ – Over 170,000 people sign petition demanding Salah injury sanction – Goal.com



## ese (May 27, 2018)

The abrasive Real Madrid defender may have cost Liverpool’s talismanic forward the chance to play at World Cup 2018 after tangling with him in Kiev.

Real Madrid defender Sergio Ramos has found himself the target of a petition that has called for him to be "punished" after forcing Liverpool's Mohamed Salah out of the Champions League .....





read more via Goal.com News – International – https://ift.tt/2xk3Wpa

Get More  Nigeria Sports News


----------

